# Angst um AoC



## Hexenmeister Nightred (28. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vorweg: AoC ist ein tolles Spiel. Ich spielte es damals vom Early Access an und dann bis ca. Oktober 2008. Der Grund war das ich viele Chars bis Level 20 levelte, aber spätestens bei 64 aufhörte. Als ich jetzt mein Windows neu machte und alle Spiele wieder installierte, sprang mir auch meine AoC Version ins Gesicht. Das leveln war da eigentlich schon lustig. Die Scharmützel in Khemi, die unfertige Pyramide die in drinnen aussah wie hingekotzt ^^ und die mit Abstand geilste Grafik im Genre. Zudem das ausgefallene Kampf- Tanzsystem und die Tittön! ^^

Als ich dann neulich mit einem Kumpel über MMOs sprach, meinte er ganz trocken: Gibt es AoC eigentlich noch?

Ich war geschockt. Wie konnte er sowas ersthaft glauben. ^^ Ich meinte Tabula Rasa und Hellgate wurden abgeschaltet, beziehungsweise nur noch in Korea vertreten. Aber AoC doch nicht!

Allerdings begann ich dann das zweifeln. Klar, viele sind wieder zu WoW zurück gegangen. (ist auch ein geiles Game!) und viele spielen zur Zeit RoM (auch super Game!), aber AoC ist doch trotzdem gut. Zumindest besser als WAR? Natürlich könnte ich jetzt euch fragen, wie ihr AoC findet, aber dazu gibt es schon genug Threads. Daher meine Frage:

Ich wollte mit AoC wieder anfangen wenn es DX10 unterstützt. Jetzt hörte ich das es eine Pre-Version gibt. Wann kommt das volle DX10? Und für wie belebt schätzt ihr die Server ein? Ich spiele auf EN-Crom. Da steppte damals der Bär.


----------



## Markon78 (28. April 2009)

DX 10 is bereits auf den LIVE Servern....es ist zwar eine "Testversion", läuft aber bei vielen System schon sehr fein.
Server Fury ist als PvP Server mehr als voll...Aries hat meiner Meinung nach eine gesunde Population und seit die Testversion draussen ist, kommen sehr viele neue Spieler nach. 

Brauchst keine Angst zu haben.......

Ausserdem....hier werden ja oft so Xfire Daten gepostet.....vor 2 Wochen is AoC von Platz 25 auf Platz 2 geschossen und hält sich auf Platz 4......

mfg


----------



## Imseos (28. April 2009)

Ok schön das du zurück bist AoC hat sich gemausert das stimmt aber ich mecker gerne wennn es was zu meckern gibt...

1. Wennn du auf einem PvP-Server spielen willst lies dir bitte diesen Thread mal durch nur um dir irgendwelchen Ärger zu ersparen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97002

2.AoC is nicht tot aber wenn du früher mit bestimmten Leuten gespielt hast ist die chance hoch sie nicht mehr zu sehen z.B. ist meine Wenigkeit der letzte der Prerelease Gilde Bellicus Caterva der noch spielt...

3.Das dumme Thema X-fire rutscht Aoc in dieser Statistik ab wird gesagt keiner der AoC user nutzt das teil also sind die werte falsch gehen die Werte wie jetzte durch ein PR-AKTION (ein gewinnspiel Quelle: http://www.xfire.com/cms/xf_conan/ ) nach oben weil wirklich jeder jetzte xfire sich draufgehauen hat wird AoC jetzte wieder als WoWkiller gehandelt und die Eröffnung neuer Server verlangt (ok das letzte war Ironie...)

4.zum Thema DX10: Ich sags ungern weil dann die ganze Fanboiherde mich fressen wird aber hmm nicht jeder Stein und jede Wiese haben in AoC DX 10 bereits 

So meine 20 Zinn wenn noch fragen einfach hier rein hauen


----------



## Markon78 (28. April 2009)

Also ...darum hab ich ja geschrieben "bei vielen" läuft DX10 schon fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
und weiters....net persönlich nehmen, aber ein paar Punkte und Beistriche
in deinen Posts würden diese besser zu lesen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (28. April 2009)

> Das dumme Thema X-fire rutscht Aoc in dieser Statistik ab wird gesagt keiner der AoC user nutzt das teil also sind die werte falsch gehen die Werte wie jetzte durch ein PR-AKTION (ein gewinnspiel Quelle: http://www.xfire.com/cms/xf_conan/ ) nach oben weil wirklich jeder jetzte xfire sich draufgehauen hat wird AoC jetzte wieder als WoWkiller gehandelt und die Eröffnung neuer Server verlangt (ok das letzte war Ironie...)




also das X Fire 0 Aussagekraft hat sollte jedem klar sein. Und dass die Aoc zeitweise vor Spielen wie Warhammer,RoM oder Cabal lag, hatte halt mit dem Gewinnspiel zu tun. Hat man ja auch deutlich gemerkt ,kaum war das Gewinnspiel zu Ende bzw. als Dx10 eingefügt wurde(womit x fire nicht klar kommt-.-) ist die Statistik wieder gesunken. 

Alles in allem zeigt es aber das es genug AoC spieler gibt und man kann es denn AoC Anhängern nicht verübeln dass sie für die lustigen Untegangsprognosen revanchieren. Zwar könnte man jetzt sagen das die Statistiken wieder gesunken sind,es also insgesamt weniger Spieler gibt,aber ich vermute mal viele haben x-fire wieder runtergeschmissen, weil es kein dx10 unterstützt(ich übrigends auch, obwohl ich es sonst recht praktisch fand).

Es wurde ja anhand der x-fire Statisktiken berechnet das Funcom mit Aoc letztes Jahr ein Verlust von mehreren Millionen gemacht hat und dass das spätestens Ende diesen Jahres Schluss ist, wie super lächerlich das ganze ist, zeigt das AoC Gewinnspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw ich hab auch an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und obwohl die Gewinner schon mitte letzter Woche feststehen sollten, hat man bis jetzt nix mehr von denen gehört.....für mich riecht das nach Verarschung-.-


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

"Totgeglaubte leben länger."


----------



## Imseos (28. April 2009)

Wachkoma Patienten leben auch noch rein juristisch^^

Aber im ernst ich habe bis jetzt kein mmo mit so einer spieler fluktation wie in aoc erlebt. Es gibt nur noch wenige alte Hasen die noch nichtmal ein jahr durchgehalten haben ohne Pause.

Und Angst haben muss man wirklich den der einzige Server wo man vernünftige Leute trifft is Mitra der Rest der Server wird überlaufen von Geistigen Ausfluss im allerletzen Privatsender niveau.


----------



## Shastar2002 (28. April 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Wachkoma Patienten leben auch noch rein juristisch^^
> 
> Aber im ernst ich habe bis jetzt kein mmo mit so einer spieler fluktation wie in aoc erlebt. Es gibt nur noch wenige alte Hasen die noch nichtmal ein jahr durchgehalten haben ohne Pause.
> 
> Und Angst haben muss man wirklich den der einzige Server wo man vernünftige Leute trifft is Mitra der Rest der Server wird überlaufen von Geistigen Ausfluss im allerletzen Privatsender niveau.




Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen: Auf dem RP-PvP Server Asgard hat man auch eine gute Population und das Niveau ist OK. Den Allgemeinen Channel sollte man jedoch nur notfalls aktivieren. Aber ich denke, das ist auf jedem Server so. Vom Gefühl her, hat das Spiel den Tiefpunkt überwunden und so langsam nehmen die Spielerzahlen wieder zu. Aus meiner Gilde ist bislang jeder dritte wieder zurückgekehrt.

Ich denke, das Spiel wird sich langfristig behaupten. Nicht vergessen: Die XBOX Version kommt und es stehen 2 Kino Filme an.


----------



## Yaglan (28. April 2009)

Oder leute die wegen Geldmangel nicht mehr spielen können.....


----------



## Imseos (28. April 2009)

Shastar2002 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen: Auf dem RP-PvP Server Asgard hat man auch eine gute Population und das Niveau ist OK. Den Allgemeinen Channel sollte man jedoch nur notfalls aktivieren. Aber ich denke, das ist auf jedem Server so. Vom Gefühl her, hat das Spiel den Tiefpunkt überwunden und so langsam nehmen die Spielerzahlen wieder zu. Aus meiner Gilde ist bislang jeder dritte wieder zurückgekehrt.
> 
> Ich denke, das Spiel wird sich langfristig behaupten. Nicht vergessen: Die XBOX Version kommt und es stehen 2 Kino Filme an.



*Imseos haut als Startspieler auf Asgard seinen Kopf an die Wand bis das Blut zum Boden läuft*

Ok nehme ich die ganze Lächerlichkeit aus dem Posting mal auseinander. Ich fange dabei von hinten an :

Wieviele Menschen haben den herr der ringe gesehen und wieviele spielen Lotro? man sieht keinen großen zusammenhang (btw nen WoW -film gibt es noch net oder?) aber ich denke das es nen kleinen Push geben könnte...

So die Xbox Version ist noch so ein running gag in aoc der sich seit release hartnäckig hält aber von wenigen noch geglaubt wird.

So jetzt zu der Asgard geschichte früher gab es mal 2 ooc PvP -Gilden die von relvanz waren FuG und Ultimo Imperium der Rest liefert sich teilweise harte gilden kriege wie "Fevur" ,"Schwert und kelch" vs Bellicus Caterva (meine Gilde) dann gab es noch die Äqualonische Ehrengarde als Ordnungs macht. Es gab diplomaten Rp große gilden mit mehr als 60 Member fochten Kämpfe IC aus und was haben wir jetzte? Heulrudia vs Düsteres Schicksal mit jeweils 10-12 mann belageren sich gegenseitig auf der Straße in Kesh und farmen pvp exp.

So ich hoffe das fasst man jetzt net als Flame meinerseits auf aber das wahr einfach nur an der Tatsache vorbei...


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. April 2009)

du musst das mal so sehen, die Spieler der ersten Stunde mussten viel über sich ergehen lassen, viele haben das Handtuch nach wenigen Monaten geschmissen andere sind bis heute geblieben. Spieler die z.B. mit der Green Pepper Version angefangen haben lernen doch zu 70% ein ganz anderes AoC kennen wie Spieler der ersten Stunde. 

Gp Spieler müssen nicht mitansehen wie sich ihre Gilde nach und nach auflöst weil die Leute keine Lust mehr auf AoC haben, sie müssen nicht die nervigen Bugs der releasezeit ertragen. Sie müssen nicht mehr so extrem grinden um endlich 80 zu werden,weil inzwischen die meisten Quest- und Levellöcher gestopft wurden.(nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen)

Und wenn der patch 1.5 vernünftig umgesetzt wird, hat AoC gute Chancen den Erfolg nachzuholen den es schon zu Relaese hätte haben können, damit meine ich kein WoW Killer. Vielmehr könnte es sich eine solide Position zwischen Hdro und Warhammer sichern, also so irgendwo zwischen 100k und 300k Spielern. Sollte sie den Patch allerdings so richtig versauen, ist es gut möglich dass das Schicksal von AoC damit besiegelt ist. Es wäre ja nicht das erste mal das ein großer content patch ein mmo vernichtet....

Ich denke/hoffe mal ist sich der jetzigen Situation bewusst, Aoc hat momentan einen regen Zulauf neuer Spieler und wenn sie den Patch jetzt verhauen ist AoC gestorben. Daher werden sie hoffentlich alles daran setzen dass der Patch zur Zufriedenheit aller wird. Das ist eine einmalige Chance, noch eine wird ihnen die Community wohl nicht geben.


----------



## Imseos (29. April 2009)

Irn bru der wievielte Hoffnungspatch ist das jetze? Also ich erinnermich an den boa endlich pvp-patch , dann den Endlich ein Bestrafungs system -Patch und als letztes den endlich besser lvln patch wir haben immer darauf gehofft aber es wird immer wieder verhauen von fc weil nach dem sie sich um eine baustelle gekümmert haben fällt man in ein anderes Loch..

Btw hat irgendwer Ahnung wie das mit dem Patch 5 vorangeht netmal Waldgeist sonst immer für lustige und vorschnelle Ankündigungen zu haben sagt mehr was...


----------



## La Saint (29. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich hänge hier gerade in den Foren rum und da ich mir, schau' doch mal bei AoC rein. Das hat so was morbides an sich. So, als würde man einen alten Feind auf dem Friedhof besuchen.

Es ist ja richtig ruhig geworden hier. 1 oder 2 Posts pro Tag von geschätzten immer den gleichen 10 Leuten, da kann man schon von Grabesstille reden. Schön, das auch ein paar Nicht-Euphoriker noch hier geblieben sind ^^.

Leider gibt es keine vernünftigen Informationen mehr. Die engagierten und motivierten AntiFa-Leute (Anti-Fanboiz) sind offensichtlich alle weg, es werden also kaum mehr Zahlen gepostet. Erzählt doch mal:

- Wieviel Spieler hat AoC eigentlich noch? Ist man schon unter 50K? Oder gar unter 20K?
- Bei WoW geht man ja von 4K Spielern pro Server aus, wieviel Server gibt es denn bei AoC noch?
- Wie steht der Aktienkurs von Funcom eigentlich zur Zeit? Früher wurden da von der AntiFa regelmäßig Zahlen und Grafiken mit gegen Null gehenden Kurven gepostet.
- Haben sich noch weitere Gamedirectoren, Spieleentwickler oder Communitymanager ins Ausland abgesetzt?
- Auf welchen ultimativen Contentpatch wartet die Community zur Zeit? Sie wartet doch immer auf einen, oder?
- Gibt es inzwischen eine Hotline mit menschlichen Ansprechpartner? In deutsch? Oder kommuniziert man immer noch bei technischen oder Abrechungsproblemen mit einem Mail-Bot.
- Wird immer noch Geld bei Leuten abgebucht, die ihren Account schon längst gekündigt haben? Ich meine, so richtig gut kann es Funcom eigentlich nicht gehen. Die abgezockten 40 Millionen dürften längst aufgebraucht sein. Möglicherweise sind sie auch weiterhin auf innovative "Kundenbetreuung" angewiesen. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. April 2009)

> Irn bru der wievielte Hoffnungspatch ist das jetze?




Bei den anderen patches gab es aber auch keine Green peeper oder testversion. Ich sag ja der patch könnte für aoc eine einmalige Chance sein......



Und  La Saint:



> ich hänge hier gerade in den Foren rum und da ich mir, schau' doch mal bei AoC rein. Das hat so was morbides an sich. So, als würde man einen alten Feind auf dem Friedhof besuchen.




alleine das du Spieler anderer Spiele oder  als Feind ansiehst lässt wirklich sehr sehr tief blicken. Du solltest fachmännische Hilfe in anspruch nehmen.

Was willst du eigentlich, kommst hier rein und gibst nur dummes Zeug von dir. Selbst mit Imseos kann man inzwischen sehr gut diskutieren, er hat nachvollziehbare Argumente und zieht sich nicht so wie du irgendein Scheiss aus den Fingern bzw. hat er seine Argumente nicht vom Hören sagen.

Und jetzt geh bitte wieder zu deinem geliebten WoW. Sammel da fleissig Ostereier und steh mit 150 anderen Affen am Spawnpunkt und erfreue dich an der auf "Ultra" gestellten Grafik. Aber bitte lass uns hier in Ruhe.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> alleine das du Spieler anderer Spiele oder  als Feind ansiehst lässt wirklich sehr sehr tief blicken. Du solltest fachmännische Hilfe in anspruch nehmen.


Das hat man ihm schon öfter gesagt. Er hört ja aber nicht. 



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich, kommst hier rein und gibst nur dummes Zeug von dir.


Genau deswegen kommt er ja hier rein. "Don't feed the Troll."


----------



## Imzane (29. April 2009)

La schrieb:


> 1 Wieviel Spieler hat AoC eigentlich noch? Ist man schon unter 50K? Oder gar unter 20K?
> 2 Bei WoW geht man ja von 4K Spielern pro Server aus, wieviel Server gibt es denn bei AoC noch?
> 3 Wie steht der Aktienkurs von Funcom eigentlich zur Zeit? Früher wurden da von der AntiFa regelmäßig Zahlen und Grafiken mit gegen Null gehenden Kurven gepostet.
> 4 Haben sich noch weitere Gamedirectoren, Spieleentwickler oder Communitymanager ins Ausland abgesetzt?
> ...




1 Auch wenn AoC nur 500 Spieler hat und die alle auf meinem Server spielen (crom) ist mir das ja sowas von unendlich wurscht.
2 Keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  20 oder so? Warum fragst du? Spielst du auf 100 Servern?
3 Ist mir auch absolut egal, aber funcom entwickelt momentan ein weiteres vielversprechendes MMO, den Namen hab ich vergessen aber die screens/story/welt waren ganz interessant. Also wirds ihnen wohl nicht allzu schlecht gehen.
4 Mir vollkommen egal.
5 Auch egal.
6 Technische Hilfe oder Kundendienst hab ich noch nie benötigt.
7 Haha.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (30. April 2009)

La schrieb:


> - Wieviel Spieler hat AoC eigentlich noch? Ist man schon unter 50K? Oder gar unter 20K?
> - Bei WoW geht man ja von 4K Spielern pro Server aus, wieviel Server gibt es denn bei AoC noch?
> - Wie steht der Aktienkurs von Funcom eigentlich zur Zeit? Früher wurden da von der AntiFa regelmäßig Zahlen und Grafiken mit gegen Null gehenden Kurven gepostet.
> - Haben sich noch weitere Gamedirectoren, Spieleentwickler oder Communitymanager ins Ausland abgesetzt?
> ...



habe mal das typische blabla weggeschnitten..

- spielerzahlen gibt aoc nicht raus wie auch die anderen spiele bis auf wow die mit immer neuen rekordzahlen um sich schmeissen aber wenn man so in seinen freundeskreis schaut spielt fast keiner mehr aktiv.
- wieviel sever es gibt interessiert den normalen nutzer nicht oder? ich spiele aktiv auf mitra pve und w auf fury pvp únd zwei sever sind für mich eigentlich schon zu viel aber die sever unterscheiden sich doch soweit das es auf beiden spass macht.
- aktienkurs siehe sever ist spielern egal
- keinen plan solange es so weitergeht wie bislang ist alles ok
- patch 1.5 ist in arbeit - wenn er kommt dann kommt er ich warte nicht sehnsüchtig drauf
- wozu hotline bei mir und allen auf meiner gilde und wir sind keine 10mann gilde gibt es keine probleme wozu man eine hotline benötigen müsste.
- falsche abbuchungen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen/gehört

ich hoffe ich konnte interessierten alten spielern ein paar fragen beantworten die sie sich vielleicht auch gestellt haben.
denke dir la saint ist sowieso egal was die aoc-spieler hier schreiben - du willst provozieren und freust dich das spieler versuchen ihr spiel zu verteidigen. 
sogar das wow-fanboymagazin gamestar hat aoc in der neuen ausgabe aoc wieder um 4 punkte aufgewertet.
wie so schön geschrieben wurde:
"seine zukunft mag ungewiss sein, aber die gegenwart sieht rosig aus"
dieser satz trift es in meinen augen gut! mir macht das spiel noch spass und auch die schlimmsten nögler können es mir den spass nicht verderben. jeder soll spielen was ihm spass macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (30. April 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> ..
> 3 Ist mir auch absolut egal, aber funcom entwickelt momentan ein weiteres vielversprechendes MMO, den Namen hab ich vergessen aber die screens/story/welt waren ganz interessant. Also wirds ihnen wohl nicht allzu schlecht gehen.
> ..



LOL. Das ist doch wohl ein Witz?

Na ja, ich gebe zu, wenn man darüber nachdenkt hat es Methode.

Mit AO hatte Funcom seinen erste Coup gelandet. Schon damals hatte man die unbedarften Kunden über den Tisch gezogen, indem man ein in Bytes gegossenenes Stück Industriemüll ins Regal stellte. Aber die Zeit verklärt den Blick, und heute reden die Fanboiz davon, was für ein ultimatives Spiel das war.

Letztes Jahr hat Funcom mit AoC dann wieder die gleiche Methode angewandt. Das Spiel wurde gehyped, vor und während dem Release das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen, alle erdenklichen Maßnahmen ergriffen damit der Kunde nicht den wirklichen Zustand des Spiels erfährt, und dann etwas als Vollpreisspiel verkauft, für das der Begriff "Schrott" noch geschmeichelt gewesen wäre.

Na ja, und in drei oder vier Jahren wird man wieder die gleiche Masche abziehen. Warum ein Verfahren ändern, mit dem man erwiesenermaßen den Leuten Millionen aus der Tasche ziehen kann? Von Aoc wird es heißen, das es noch nie zuvor einen so butterweichen Release gab und das das Spiel mit seinem umfangreichen Content und seiner riesigen frei zugänglichen Welt den Marktführer in den Schatten stellte.

Das ist übrigens der Unterschied zwischen Funcom und Blizzard. Blizzard ist eine seriöse Firma.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Markon78 (30. April 2009)

La schrieb:


> LOL. Das ist doch wohl ein Witz?
> 
> ........*Müll gelabber*......
> 
> ...



HAHHAHAHAHAH danke!
Schon lange her, das ich in meiner Mittagspause so herzlich lachen konnte.
Ich möcht echt wissen wer Dich wo ausgegraben hat.....sowas dämliches erlebt man echt selten.

hahahhahaha ich packs echt nicht mit Dir Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

La schrieb:


> Hi, zusammen




Hi du !


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. April 2009)

also ich muss zugeben dass ich erst dachte er trollt rum und will bisschen für schelchte Stimmung sorgen. Inzwischen jedoch glaube ich dass er das alles so meint wie er es schreibt. In seiner wahnhaften Vorstellung ist Funcom bzw jede andere Firma außer Blizzard das manifestierte Böse, dass es mit allen Mitteln zu bekämpfen gilt. Sind das evtl. Verlustängste in Bezug auf WoW? Dass dieses total unbegründet ist sieht er in seinem Wahn wahrscheinlich nicht? Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus.

Ich denke wir sollten ihn in Ruhe lassen und einfach ignorieren


Das meine ich alles ernst, keine Ironie oder sonst was....


----------



## Imseos (1. Mai 2009)

Nun der hass auf funcom ist durchaus berechtig wenn man sie wie man das megageile Projekt AoC so gegen die wand zu fahren und das merken viele Fanbois nicht das wenn wir an aoc meckern und motzten das da eher die schlechte Infopolitik mit Lügengeist Waldi und der erbämlich zustand in dem sich Aoc dank Fauncom befindet die hauptaufreger sind...

Wir wollen das dunkle Zeitalter in Hyborien erleben in einer harten Welt aber nicht so wie sie uns geboten wird


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab den Eindruck, "La Saint" wurmt mehr der pure Neid und die blanke Angst. Er findet es unerträglich, dass es noch (oder wieder) Leute gibt, die Gefallen an AoC und anderen Funcom-Produkten finden. Und ein verkappter Punkt in ihm würde das auch gern. Aber das verbietet er sich, weil er sich geschworen hat, FunCom für immer zu hassen. Deswegen sieht er es so, dass sich die Kunden von Funcom abzocken lassen. Und er hat Angst, dass sein Weltbild unerfüllt bleibt, solange FunCom noch existiert. Er würde es schon als Triumph ansehen, wenn AoC abgeschaltet werden würde.

Und darum "missioniert" er hier. Natürlich sieht er es anders. Er handelt aus dem Wunsch heraus, gutes für uns zu tun, uns zu helfen. Um uns zu erleuchten und vor FunCom zu retten.

Danke, lieber "La Saint" für deine Mühe und deine Energie, die du hierein steckst. Aber ich glaube, wir können die Verantwortung und Konsequenzen unserer Entscheidungen selber tragen. Du darfst Frieden mit der Sache machen. Das ist doch für dich genauso ein leidiges Thema. Lass es los!


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Mai 2009)

> Nun der hass auf funcom ist durchaus berechtig wenn man sie wie man das megageile Projekt AoC so gegen die wand zu fahren und das merken viele Fanbois nicht das wenn wir an aoc meckern und motzten das da eher die schlechte Infopolitik mit Lügengeist Waldi und der erbämlich zustand in dem sich Aoc dank Fauncom befindet die hauptaufreger sind...
> 
> Wir wollen das dunkle Zeitalter in Hyborien erleben in einer harten Welt aber nicht so wie sie uns geboten wird



hm da muss ich wohl meine Aussage über dich teilweise zurück ziehen. Denn du hackst schon wieder auf alten Kammelen rum ohne die aktuellen Ereignisse zu erwähnen. Das AoC sich lange in einem erbärmlichen Zustand befand wird wohl keiner abstreiten, auch ist es zur Zeit lange von einem  perfekten Spiel entfernt, dennoch habe sich viele Dinge zum positiven geändert. 

Kritik an AoC ist durchaus angebracht, aber dann bitte auch aktuelle fakten in der Krtik berücksichtigen.

Das machen sehr viele ehemalige AoC Spieler wenn man mal so in anderen Foren guckt oder sich Kommentare in Youtubevideos ansieht. Man erkennt direkt dass sie seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt haben.(nicht auf dich bezogen). Natürlich gibt es die jenigen die das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben und irgendwas schreiben was sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben nur um zu nerfen (siehe La Saint)


----------



## Ellrock (2. Mai 2009)

La schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hänge hier gerade in den Foren rum und da ich mir, schau' doch mal bei AoC rein. Das hat so was morbides an sich. So, als würde man einen alten Feind auf dem Friedhof besuchen.
> 
> ...



Spiel bitte das weiter was du jetzt spielst .


----------



## soefsn (2. Mai 2009)

Ja das liebe Thema AOC und seine Spielerzahlen. Das Funcom überhaupt keine Spielerzahlen mehr veröffentlicht wird kann ich einfach nicht glauben, Funcom ist ein Aktienunternehmen und die Investoren werden wissen wollen wie es um AOC steht. Desweiteren muss man Funcom auch anlasten das Sie den Spielern mit Release eine wirklich Ente aufgebunden haben. Aber wie wir alle wissen macht das nicht nur Funcom sondern auch Blizzard oder aber derzeit Mythic so.

Die Entwicklung die das Spiel jedoch genommen hat ist eine sehr gute. Ich habe mich auch vor kurzen wieder Eingeloggt und muss sagen dass ich begeistert bin. Die Welt ist stimmig, der Content passt und das Spielerlebnis ist ein völlig anderes. Wie es mit Conan weitergeht muss die Zukunft zeigen! Vielleicht würde es Funcom sogar helfen endlich mal ein paar Spielerzahlen rauszugeben so das andere Spieler sehen das es aufwärts und nicht abwärts geht. Naja ich bin in sehr freudiger Erwartung auf die 1.5 Version und hoffe dass noch mehr Neulinge ihren Weg zu AOC finden werden. 

Aber mit einen Add-On rechne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Imseos (2. Mai 2009)

Irn bru ich hacke nicht auf alten kamellen rum frag mal tiegars oder xdave , die werden dir bestätigen das AoC wie es jetzte ist nicht diesen Hype gehabt hätte welchen es vor einem Jahr hatte. Ich gebe zu das AoC inzwischen den zustand erreicht hat den es vor genau einem Jahr hätte4 sein soll. Und wichtige Features fehlen immer noch ein Gildenallianz system die möglichkeit Söldenr auch ohne gildeneinladung bei Keepfighst mitspielen zulassen usw


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Mai 2009)

Der Grund warum es so gehypt wurde waren ganz klar, wenn man es so sagen darf, das Blut und die Titten.....damit wurde geworben und jede Zeitschrift schmückte das Cover ihres Magazins mit irgendeienm reisserischen Titel...sex sales..

Und wegem dem Zustand des Spiels...natürlich sollte man AoC nicht durch die rosarote Brille betrachten und alles beschönigen damit auch ja viele neue Spieler kommen. Dennoch hat es eine zweite Chance verdient und diese ewige Rumreiterei auf alten Bugs und Fehlern ist unangebracht(was sehr viele tun). Es gibt noch viele kleine und große Baustellen in AoC, aber dennoch kann ich z.B. Bekannten und Freunden AoC inzwischen bedenkenlos empfehlen, was ich letztes Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht konnte.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Der Grund warum es so gehypt wurde waren ganz klar, wenn man es so sagen darf, das Blut und die Titten.....damit wurde geworben und jede Zeitschrift schmückte das Cover ihres Magazins mit irgendeienm reisserischen Titel...sex sales..
> 
> Und wegem dem Zustand des Spiels...natürlich sollte man AoC nicht durch die rosarote Brille betrachten und alles beschönigen damit auch ja viele neue Spieler kommen. Dennoch hat es eine zweite Chance verdient und diese ewige Rumreiterei auf alten Bugs und Fehlern ist unangebracht(was sehr viele tun). Es gibt noch viele kleine und große Baustellen in AoC, aber dennoch kann ich z.B. Bekannten und Freunden AoC inzwischen bedenkenlos empfehlen, was ich letztes Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht konnte.



Tja da sieht man mal, Gib männer gewalt und brüste und sie sind total offen für ein spiel, eigendlich häts nur noch Barbaren fußball geben müssen und virtuelle sauf gelage die im spiel selber noch sinn haben und was bringen und schon wärs nen hit gewesen bei den männlichen spielern^^


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

Du wärst überrascht, wenn du wüßtest, wieviele Frauen AoC spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (5. Mai 2009)

Ich geb mal meine Sicht der dinge wieder: Ich habe mit Release AoC zu spielen begonnen. Nachdem der freimonat rum war habe ich nicht verlängert. Der Gründe gab es zwei. ersten lief das Spiel nicht besonders gut auf meinem Rechner und zweitens das SPiel war nicht fertig. Auch ich war entäuscht. 
Seit kurzem spiele ich wieder und bin echt begeistert. Die Quests funktionieren, es gibt genug davon und die Community auf dem Server Mitra ist im vergleich zu WoW einfach unglaublich höfflich. Inzwischen ist das Spiel wirklich geil, auch wenn man sich noch ein oder zwei features dringend wünscht. 
Ich spiele übrigens auch WoW, ich bin kein fanboy von funcom, oder Blizzard. Beide Spiele haben ihre Pluspunkte und Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Mai 2009)

> es gibt genug davon und die Community auf dem Server Mitra ist im vergleich zu WoW einfach unglaublich höfflich




das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man eine Frage stellt bekommt gleich 10 tells von Leuten die einem helfen wollen. Raids werden zu fast jeder Tageszeit organisiert, Gruppen findet man auch recht schnell und der Global ist auch ganz ok, mal von 2-3 kranken Typen abgesehen. Das krank meine ich wörtlich, das sind psychos....wobei einer ja schon wieder im Heim zu sein scheint, hab jedenfalls schon lange nix mehr vom "feurigen Wildtier" gelesen...einige meinten der wäre gebannt. Was ist eigentlich mit dem " blauen Popcorn"? haben sie den nach seiner Forenspamaktion auch gebannt oder nimmt er wieder regelmäßig seine Medizin?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> "feurigen Wildtier" " blauen Popcorn"


hehe an feuerfuchs ähm namensnennung ist ja verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe ich auch gleich gedacht ^^
vielleicht zwingt er jetzt ja die bewohner von asgard mit seinem hmm eigenwilligem rp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dat popcorn habe ich nur kurz mitbekommen und nach der forenaktion auch nicht wirklich wieder was von gehört.
wer ist denn die nummer 3 an die du gedacht hast?
ente+koch+loot sind wohl allen bekannt aber zu den zwei würde ich die net stecken


----------



## 3lvi5 (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe AoC wieder neu angefangen vor 1 1/2 Wochen der eindruck den das Spiel jetzt bei mir hinterlässt unterscheide sich drastisch von dem der Release Version.
Wo ich beim Release noch das Gefühl hatte eine frühe Beta zu spielen entfaltet sich mir jetzt Spielspaß und Freude.  
Leider ist AoC ein Jahr zu früh raus gekommen!!!!
Jetzt wirkt es fertig und verdient eine zweite Chance, weil man sonst echt was verpasst.

Das ist meine Meinung zu AoC!


----------



## Thrainan (6. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Raids werden zu fast jeder Tageszeit organisiert...



Dashat mich sehr beeindruckt. Ich war heute irgendwie ne stunde früher wach als sonnst. Was mache ich, bischen zocken. Und was sehe ich, da wird um 6:00 Uhr in der Früh geraidet.


----------



## Raaandy (6. Mai 2009)

auf welchem server spielst du wo früh graidet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang auch wieder mit aoc an das spiel hat wirklich eine 2. chance verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal ich sogar damals die uncut aus ösi bestellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (6. Mai 2009)

Also an alle die aoc noch spielen wollen es gilt folgender Grundsatz "*wenn AoC dann mitra*"

btw ich persönlich finde die raids in aoc nicht mehr so prickelnd ,was auch daran liegt das ich die meisten inis seit ca 8 monaten kenne natürlich fehlt mir noch das ein oder andere teil aber irgendwie motiviert mich das in aoc gar net...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Also an alle die aoc noch spielen wollen es gilt folgender Grundsatz "*wenn AoC dann mitra*"
> 
> btw ich persönlich finde die raids in aoc nicht mehr so prickelnd ,was auch daran liegt das ich die meisten inis seit ca 8 monaten kenne natürlich fehlt mir noch das ein oder andere teil aber irgendwie motiviert mich das in aoc gar net...



aktuell ist es halt so das man aus spass raidet. sprich man hat eine nette tolle gilde und will was zusammen unternehmen und diese lila dingers sind nebensache. bringen ja aktuell bei aoc nicht sehr viel.
wird halt mit dem nächsten patch wichtiger und denke das zieht wieder einige neue spieler aus der wow ecke an die wegen items raiden und nicht aus spass. ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist sei dahingestellt.

mir gefällt es eigentlich wie es aktuell läuft. man kann mit nem frischen 80iger twink -> graugott -> vistrix und dann gleich leviathus gehen wenn man die richtigen kontakte hat und noch ein char xy gebraucht wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch minigames mit 6 guten randoms pvp 0-3 kann man eine 6er gildengruppe mit ts pvp 1-5 legen / zumindest auf mitra gegen obisan cult oder wie die heissen ^^

viele die wow gespielt haben ist mir aufgefallen sehen das spiel als durchgespielt an wenn sie 80ig geworden sind und nen paar mal raiden waren. ich freue mich das man mit frischen twinks gleich überall einsteigen kann und nicht erst wochenlang mit nem neuen char ruf+items+xy farmen muss um gleich voll in den endcontent einsteigen zu können.

versteht mich nicht falsch ich habe auch wow gespielt aber ruf+items+bufffood+pvpex farmen war bei meiner vielfalt an twinks sehr nervig und ein grosses plus für mich bei aoc ^^


----------



## Thrainan (7. Mai 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> viele die wow gespielt haben ist mir aufgefallen sehen das spiel als durchgespielt an wenn sie 80ig geworden sind und nen paar mal raiden waren. ich freue mich das man mit frischen twinks gleich überall einsteigen kann und nicht erst wochenlang mit nem neuen char ruf+items+xy farmen muss um gleich voll in den endcontent einsteigen zu können.


Inzwischen ist das bei WoW auch so. Wer 80 ist kann sehr schnell nach naxxramas, dem derzeitigen einstiegsraid gehen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Mai 2009)

ah ok danke für die info - bin seit dem neuen addon wo ich nur kurz reingeschnuppert habe schon ne längere zeit raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja vielleicht wird mein krieger irgendwann im winter doch nochmal 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass AoC ein Riesenerfolg geworden wäre, wäre es im jetzigen Zustand released worden und nicht mit dieser Bug-Lawine, den fehlenden Quests ab einem bestimmtem Level, den nicht gehaltenen Versprechungen und den vielen vielen anderen Dingen, die nach einer bestimmten Zeit extrem viele Spieler vergrault haben. Ein halbfertiges Produkt zu verkaufen war ein großer Fehler. Damals - als das Spiel herauskam - hat sich meine damalige WoW-Gilde aufgelöst, weil die Leute in Scharen zu AoC gewandert sind - und in der ersten Zeit sogar sehr zufrieden dort waren. Nach ein paar Monaten sind die ersten zurückgekommen, und nach einem halben Jahr wurde die aufgelöste WoW-Gilde neu gegründet. Die allermeisten dieser Leute haben die Schnauze von AoC gründlich voll und werden dem Spiel sicher keine zweite Chance geben.


----------



## Imseos (7. Mai 2009)

HehE justblue mit ging es ähnlich nach dem 2.4 patch war irgendwie die luft raus aus WoW und dann hatte ich mich schon lange für aoc interessiert also gekauft gezockt geflucht geflamt gelöscht....

Inzwischen bin ich schon ein paar mal wieder eingestiegen aber außer die grafik und der wirklich geile Sound flsht mich in Aoc gar nix groß: Raids hatte ich schon clear wo 90% aller spieler hier im Forum noch net mal AoC installiert hatten. Anbei ich war täglich raiden dank Funcom welche die ids vergessen hatten...

Ich habe mir meine erste rüstung mit sockeln versaut , alte hasen werden sich sicher an den juwe nerf erinnern, die 2. in kesh episch gefarmt und solange magtheridon geraidet bis der bildscirm glühte... und dann kam das PvP-Exp Mistgerät von Patch und hat das open rp gekillt... jetzt angefangen pvp zu machen und das is wohl das langweiligste ever ....


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> [...]


Wirklich? Wurde AoC echt als riesen Bug-Lawine released? Krass! Wußte ich noch garnicht!


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Mai 2009)

warten wir patch 1.5 ab, da wird sich dann entscheiden wie es mit aoc weitergeht(warum gerade patch 1.5  wurde hier ja schon öfters diskutiert). 

Und wow ist seit dem addon für mich gestorben, blizzard hat ein einst so schönes Spiel einfach nur versaut. Man muss absolut nix mehr können und kann trotzdem alles erreichen. Wow hatte für mich als raider seinen Höhepunkt mit Sunwell, die beste Instanz die sich Blizzard jemals erschaffen hat. Wenn ich an unsere vielen hundert wipes bei M´uru unnerft denke...herrlich. 
Nun wird eine Instanz schon zu Tode gernerft wenn 3 Leute im wow Forum schreiben dass sie die Instanz zu schwer finden und mir ihrer Random Hausfrauenraid pro Boss 2x wipen. 

Hätte Blizzard sich nicht entschieden wow zu einem 100% casualspiel zu machen, würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht AoC spielen sondern WoW spielen . Aber so wie es jetzt ist hat AoC für mich eindeutig mehr zu bieten, nicht unbedingt vom Inhalt her, sondern an Herausforderungen.  Im moment finde ich jeden Boss in AoC spannender als irgendeinen Boss in WoW.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Tja da sieht man mal, Gib männer gewalt und brüste und sie sind total offen für ein spiel, eigendlich häts nur noch Barbaren fußball geben müssen und virtuelle sauf gelage die im spiel selber noch sinn haben und was bringen und schon wärs nen hit gewesen bei den männlichen spielern^^



Ja, wir Männer sind ja so primitiv. Ob nun dutzende von Handtaschen, Hundertschaften von Schuhen (pro Farbe natürlich) und Sachen wie "Verbotene Liebe" von mehr Anspruch zeugen, als Möpse, Gewalt und Barbarenfußball, darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Imseos (9. Mai 2009)

äh du weist schon wieviel user auch in diesem forum prerelease aoc auf eine "Blut und Titten" -Signatur reduziert haben? die misere ist von der aoc community hausgemacht


----------



## Markon78 (10. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> äh du weist schon wieviel user auch in diesem forum prerelease aoc auf eine "Blut und Titten" -Signatur reduziert haben? die misere ist von der aoc community hausgemacht




....nur von der deutschen.


----------



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

leute in aoc is immer nochn haufen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich sags euch durch den neuen chef der jetzt alles umstellen will was er ja schon einiges bewirkt hat wird das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iwer hat mal geschreiben totgeglaubte leben länger das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> äh du weist schon wieviel user auch in diesem forum prerelease aoc auf eine "Blut und Titten" -Signatur reduziert haben? die misere ist von der aoc community hausgemacht



Meintest du da mich damit? Falls ja, dann wüsste ich nicht wirklich, was du mir jetzt damit sagen wolltest.


----------



## Imseos (11. Mai 2009)

Getretene Hunde bellen nein ich wollte damit 2 Sachen ausdrücken :

1. Wie groß das Interesse an Age of Conan vor einem Jahr war und was heute mit durschnittlich 3-10 post in dem Forum hier  eher  nix mehr los ist

2. Das Mann auf diesen von dir Zitierten Slogan sich keinen langfristiger Spielspass aufbauen kann


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

Natürlich nicht, aber das wollte ich auch niemals damit ausdrücken. Ich wollte nur der Behauptung von Karina etwas entgegenbringen, welche mit ihrer Aussage in mir den Eindruck erweckte, daß wir Männer ihrer Ansicht nach alles Primitivlinge sind.

Ich wollte lediglich damit sagen, daß typische Fraueninteressen auch nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoller sind und sowieso alles Ansichtssache ist. Mit Aoc direkt hatte die Aussage in diesem Fall eigentlich garnichts zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich gehört mehr zu einem guten Spiel, als Blut und Möpse. Wobei ich aber sagen muss, daß in bestimmten Spielen für mich eine gewisse Brutalität ein wichtiges Kriterium ist. Ein Egoshooter muss in meinen Augen blutig sein. Wenn ich auf Leute schieße, die daraufhin einfach nur kurz zu Boden sacken und sich unmittelbar danach in Luft auflösen, dann fehlt es dem Spiel meiner Meinung nach an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Das die Tatsache allein kein gutes Spiel macht, ist klar. Trotzdem kann es je nach Spiel eben für mich ein wichtiger Punkt sein, der zur Gesamtatmosphäre wesentlich beiträgt.


----------



## Thrainan (14. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber das wollte ich auch niemals damit ausdrücken. Ich wollte nur der Behauptung von Karina etwas entgegenbringen, welche mit ihrer Aussage in mir den Eindruck erweckte, daß wir Männer ihrer Ansicht nach alles Primitivlinge sind.



Bin ich halt primitiv. Was will die Dame den, das wir alle wie Beckham werden? Sorry nein, ich steh nunmal auf Bier, Fleisch und anckte Frauen. Rosa Polohemden, Salat und drei Liter Haargel haben nichts mit Männern zu tun.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. Mai 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Bin ich halt primitiv. Was will die Dame den, das wir alle wie Beckham werden? Sorry nein, ich steh nunmal auf Bier, Fleisch und anckte Frauen. Rosa Polohemden, Salat und drei Liter Haargel haben nichts mit Männern zu tun.



lol 
dieser post ist es eigentlich wert sie in meine signatur zu packen
danke dafür!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: soll ich es wieder rausnehmen kleine pm an mich dann wird es sofort entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner rechtschreibfehler wurde geändert


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

full ack. ;-)


----------



## La Saint (14. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Getretene Hunde bellen nein ich wollte damit 2 Sachen ausdrücken :
> 1. Wie groß das Interesse an Age of Conan vor einem Jahr war und was heute mit durschnittlich 3-10 post in dem Forum hier  eher  nix mehr los ist
> 2. Das Mann auf diesen von dir Zitierten Slogan sich keinen langfristiger Spielspass aufbauen kann



Vollkommen richtig. "Langfristig" war auch nie geplant. Der komplette Ablauf des Releases, vom Heraushängenlassen der 18+-Wertung, incl. Blut und Titten, über das Verarschen der Betatester und Testredakteure, bis hin zum vollmundigem Lügen in Wort und Schrift beim ersten Bekanntwerden der Katastrophe, war nur auf ein Ziel ausgelegt, nämlich möglichst viele Boxen innerhalb von 4 Wochen über den Tisch zu schieben. Danach die Sintflut.

Funcom erzählte damals, der nicht vorhandene ingame und externe Support wäre darauf zurückzuführen, das man von der Anzahl der verkauften Spiele überrascht worden war. Könnte ich den Witz noch mal in Farbe hören? Man wußte von vornherein, das von den verkauften Abos nur maximal 10% übrigbleiben. So war es geplant, und genau darauf war auch der Support ausgelegt. Das die beiden Gamemaster in den ersten 4 Wochen natürlich komplett überfordert waren, hat man bewußt in Kauf genommen. Warum in etwas investieren, was sich sowieso in Kürze von allein erledigt.

Inzwischen passt das natürlich. Wenn man jetzt innerhalb einer Stunde eine Reaktion auf sein Ticket bekommt, dann sind die Fanboiz begeistert. Seht, was Funcom alles verbessert hat. HEY LEUTE, es sind immer noch die gleichen zwei Gamemaster. Nur haben sie jetzt alle Zeit der der Welt um die 3 Probleme zu beheben, die von den paar Übriggebliebenen pro Tag noch hereinkommen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Thrainan (14. Mai 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> lol
> dieser post ist es eigentlich wert sie in meine signatur zu packen
> danke dafür!
> 
> ...



Ih wo, ich freu mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Mai 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Selten so viel unsachlichen unobjektiven und vor allem ordinären Käse gelesen!Ja...Gratulation dazu...und bitte...spiel WoW!Du gehörst sicher zu denen die andere die nach Gruppe suchen fragen "Dps un so?".....
> 
> Das spricht dann doch für sich.


Moin,

warst du am anfang dabei? Hast du die Katastrophe damals miterlebt?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (17. Mai 2009)

Nein hat keiner hier auser du und xdave und meiner wenigkeit wenn ich die Beiträge die hier gepostet werden durchlese ....


----------



## Thrainan (18. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Nein hat keiner hier auser du und xdave und meiner wenigkeit wenn ich die Beiträge die hier gepostet werden durchlese ....


Ich hatte preorder mit Mammut und allem drum und drann. Ich habe auch damals aufgehöhrt. 
Nur ist das Spiel jetzt (bin seit etwa 2 Wochen wieder dabei) sejr sehr gut. Das es damalös kacke war hat nichts mit der aktuellen Situation zu tun. Von daher höhr doch auf mit Argumenten die seit 6-12 Monaten veraltet sind stimmung zu machen. 
WoW oder Herr der Ringe sind auch nicht mehr so wie vor 2 oder 4 Jahren.


----------



## Imseos (18. Mai 2009)

ich mache nur stimmung gegen leute die sich den trial ziehen oder in tourtage gammeln und dann aoc in den 7. bis 70. Himmel loben weil genau das hat aoc dahin geracht wo es jetzte ist


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mit Unterbrechung auch seit Anfang an dabei und kenne die Probleme von damals noch sehr gut, AoC ist kaum noch vergleichbar mit dem AoC von damals, was du wohl nicht bemerkst weil du die gnaze Zeit in Kesh rumgammelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich persönliche kenne viele Leute die ihren Account inzwischen wieder reaktiviert haben. Alle sagen sie dass Aoc sich deutlich verbessert hat und es ihnen wieder Spaß macht. Von 5 Leuten denen ich AoC per Testversion nährer gebracht habe haben sich 4 die Green Pepper geholt und haben inzischen ihr Abo verlängert. So viel dazu das sich die Spieler der Testversion alle durch Tourtage blenden lassen. 

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum du so gegen AoC hetzt, vor allem wird nie klar was genau dich an AoC stört.....


----------



## Imseos (18. Mai 2009)

schau auf den thread grossartig....


----------



## Thrainan (18. Mai 2009)

Das mit den reaktivierern habe ich auch beobachtet. Bin ja auch erst kurz wieder dabei, aber wenn ich in eine Gruppeninstanz gehe sind im Schnitt immer 3 Leute dabei, die diese noch nicht kennen. Also zumindest auf dem PvE Server scheint grad einiges an frischen Spielern zu sein.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Mai 2009)

> schau auf den thread grossartig....



hm was meinst du? Das ein Threadtitel ein Indiz für den Zustand von AoC ist...oder was?

Demnach müssten ja 95% aller neuen Spieler übelste Probleme mit der Installtion von AoC haben, wenn man nach dem Thread  	
"Fazit nach acht Wochen AOC" geht...... Dabei wissen doch alle, dass der Threadersteller von  	
"Fazit nach acht Wochen AOC" der selbe ist der sich schon mal vor paar Wochen zum Affen gemacht hat, weil er zu blöde war AoC zu installieren und jetzt sogar extra ein neuen buffed account erstellt hat.


----------



## Imseos (18. Mai 2009)

nicht anschauen lesen da meinen letzten post...


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Mai 2009)

du können schreiben ganze Sätze? Damit wir verstehen was du meinst....


----------



## Imseos (18. Mai 2009)

Schau bitte auf meinem letzten post im thread Grossartig


----------



## Raaandy (18. Mai 2009)

AoC hat sich entwickelt es ist sehr gut spielbar und es wird immer besser!

wer etwas anderes sagt naja scheißen wa doch drauf oder liebe AoC Community.


----------



## nefer (29. Mai 2009)

La schrieb:


> LOL. Das ist doch wohl ein Witz?
> 
> Na ja, ich gebe zu, wenn man darüber nachdenkt hat es Methode.
> 
> ...



full ack. kann mir net vorstellen, dass fc ein mmo wirklich hinbekommt. haben in aoc viel zu viel schwerwiegende und fundamentale designfehler gemacht.

was sie konnten war ein steak versprechen und ein gutes demo level (tortage).


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Mai 2009)

nefer schrieb:


> full ack. kann mir net vorstellen, dass fc ein mmo wirklich hinbekommt. haben in aoc viel zu viel schwerwiegende und fundamentale designfehler gemacht.
> 
> was sie konnten war ein steak versprechen und ein gutes demo level (tortage).


Ich bin jedesmal froh wenn ich aus Tortage raus bin ... auch wenns schnell geht. Mag sein, das AOC auch noch ein paar Problemchen hat .... ist mir aber sch...egal, weil es zur Zeit kein besseres MMORPG gibt.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Juni 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich bin jedesmal froh wenn ich aus Tortage raus bin ... auch wenns schnell geht. Mag sein, das AOC auch noch ein paar Problemchen hat .... ist mir aber sch...egal, weil es zur Zeit kein besseres MMORPG gibt.




sign !!! genau richtig


----------



## Sylvvia (3. Juni 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der Unterschied zwischen Funcom und Blizzard. Blizzard ist eine seriöse Firma.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


Das ist der beste Witz überhaupt ... Ich war immer ein Fan von Blizzard - habe mit Lust Diablo 1 + 2
gespielt und habe WOW nur als Pausenfüller angefangen. Aber mal ehrlich, das Einzige was Blizzard zur Zeit den anderen Games voraus hat ist der zeitliche Vorsprung, das Wissen darum wie man aus Scheiße Geld macht und 9 Millionen Chinesen die es gewohnt sind sich verarschen zu lassen.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Imseos (4. Juni 2009)

äh ja dann attestierst du Funcom das sie zu blöde sind um ebenfalls 9 millionen chinesen zu bescheißen^^

und blizzard hat mit wc 3 und D2 echte meilensteine ihres genre abgeliefert die weltweit bekannt sind (in asien auch starcraft was in europa ja nur noch wenige spielen). Auch wow kann so schlimm net sein wenn es von sehr vielen spielern gespielt wird ? Aber man definiert sich halt gerne über die Nische in der man sitzt das macht der metal fan mit dem DsdS-Girli , das Gothic kind in der schule gegen die normalos und hier ist es halt der nischen Gamer von aoc gegen den großen kiddy-einheitsbrei-iusgelutscht hoch10-WoWzocker(puh ich hoffe ich habe keinen wow flame vergessen).

Doch gerade da liegt der Hund begraben ohne "Mainstream " keine Kohle. Ohne Kohle keine weiterentwicklung. Ohne weiterentwicklung -->noch kleiner Nische. Das die Nachfrage nach einem erwachsenen mmo abseits der highfantasy da ist belegen die verkauften Boxen zum Start von AoC. Doch statt wie beim Skat gut einzusteigen wenn man kommen muss mauert FC mit infos mit terminen(das man in Norwegen keine genauen kalender hat is inzwichen ja bekannt) und mit ner wirklichen Vision wo es hin soll mit dem Flaggschiff der Firma. Wenn mann den aktuellen Firmenbericht liest steht da soviel wie : Wir wollen das seit *1* Jahr angekündigete Armen/elendsviertel bringen, das totale Wertkuddelmuddel ohne sinn was wir vor release betrunken an nem Fjord zusammen geschustert haben endlich mit sinn füllen und das naja nicht minder "gelungene" PvP-System überarbeiten. 

Das ist nix niente nada null Zukunftsvisionsähnliches. Sie sind noch immer damit beschäftigt den Traum den sie mit Aoc hatten die Scherben zusammen zu kehren und irgendwie zusammen zu kleben was beim verfrühten Release in die Brüche gegangen ist.

So long... Ich und gute nacht


----------



## Tiegars (4. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen,

ihr wollt ja nicht AOC mit WOW vergleichen oder? Das wäre unfair gegenüber WOW. Man sollte AOC mit dem Spiel WOW als es das 1 jährige hatte vergleichen. Dann sieht das Ganze ganz anderst aus. Man hat WOW kaputtgepacht leider.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (4. Juni 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> ihr wollt ja nicht AOC mit WOW vergleichen oder? Das wäre unfair gegenüber WOW. Man sollte AOC mit dem Spiel WOW als es das 1 jährige hatte vergleichen. Dann sieht das Ganze ganz anderst aus. Man hat WOW kaputtgepacht leider.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


So ist das halt, wenn man sich jedem Wunsch anpaßt ... nur wegen des Profits ... aber hat sich doch für Blizzard gelohnt und tut es immer noch.

@imseos
wenn ich Zyniker wäre würde ich jetzt sagen - Funcom ist zu anständig um 9 Mio Chinesen zu verarschen ....
Spaß beiseite, ich denke das wird noch ein bisschen dauern mit dem chinesischen Markt. Und Software-Spieleentwicklung ist nun mal ein Drahtseilakt - wenn man versucht allen zu gefallen sinkt die Qualität für die anspruchsvolleren Spieler. Schlimmstenfalls würde AOC dann in zwei oder drei Jahren herkommen wie ein optisch aufgepepptes WOW. 


Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Imseos (4. Juni 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> @imseos
> wenn ich Zyniker wäre würde ich jetzt sagen - Funcom ist zu anständig um 9 Mio Chinesen zu verarschen ....
> Spaß beiseite, ich denke das wird noch ein bisschen dauern mit dem chinesischen Markt. Und Software-Spieleentwicklung ist nun mal ein Drahtseilakt - wenn man versucht allen zu gefallen sinkt die Qualität für die anspruchsvolleren Spieler.



zu anständig um 9 millionen chinesen zu verarschen aber mit ner million weißer europäer und amerikaner kann mans ja machen...

aber schau dir den zitierten satz nochmal an du definiert dich als spielerin eines anspruchsvollen spieles weil du in der nische bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

über die eigentliche qualität sagt das nix aus es ist nur wieder ein schönes beispiel für das was ich oben geschrieben habe...


----------



## Sylvvia (4. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> zu anständig um 9 millionen chinesen zu verarschen aber mit ner million weißer europäer und amerikaner kann mans ja machen...
> 
> aber schau dir den zitierten satz nochmal an du definiert dich als spielerin eines anspruchsvollen spieles weil du in der nische bist
> 
> ...


- Nische ist nicht gleich Qualität
- Massenumsatz ist nicht gleich Qualität

soweit sollten wir uns einig sein. Woher du allerdings deine Verallgemeinerungen hast (vorletzter post) ist mir echt unklar. 
1. Ich fühl mich nicht verarscht und ich kenne ein paar Leute die sich auch nicht verarscht fühlen
2. Hätte ich soviel Zeit gehabt, das ich meinen ersten Char in 2 Wochen auf 80 bringen muß, dann wär ich vielleicht in ein Loch gefallen. Aber warum sollte ich das - dies ist ein Spiel und keine Arbeit. Also war ich erst sehr viel später auf 80 - außerdem interessiert mich der Weg mehr als das Ziel und da bietet AOC meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Menge.
3. Aus Spielersicht würd ich mal sagen - besser in der Nische AOC als in der Massenware WOW. Im Moment sehe ich kein besseres MMORPG als AOC (wenn du ein besseres sehen würdest, wärst du doch auch schon weg, oder?)


----------



## Sylvvia (4. Juni 2009)

@Imseos

P.S.: Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint. Aber könntest du vielleicht deine Sätze noch mal durchlesen, bevor du sie abschickst. Ich hab bei deinen Sätzen ohne Punkt und Komma, alles klein geschrieben mit verdrehtem Satzbau oft Probleme sie überhaupt zu verstehen. Muß nicht reif für den Duden sein oder den Pullitzerpreis aber doch lesbar.


----------



## Raaandy (4. Juni 2009)

um auf die verarsche mal zu kommen die er da immer anspricht.

release...gefrustet, gelangweilt verarscht gefühlt..deeinstalliert

vor wenigen wochen installiert gefreut gefesselt macht einfach nur laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für mich auch im moment das beste mmorpg


----------



## La Saint (4. Juni 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ...wenn ich Zyniker wäre würde ich jetzt sagen - Funcom ist zu anständig um 9 Mio Chinesen zu verarschen ....
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



Als Realist würde ich sagen - Funcom ist zu unfähig um 9 Mio Chinesen zu verarschen

Aber wenn sie es könnten, würden sie es sofort tun. Wie man hört, befinden sich sogar heute noch englische Questtexte im deutschen Client. An einer chinesischen Lokalisierung würde Funcom grandios scheitern. Bei aller Skrupellosigkeit  ist man jedoch vernünftig genug, seine eigenen Fähigkeiten ordentlich einschätzen zu können. Und die liegen offensichtlich im Marketingbereich. 

Einen ultimativen Patch ankündigen bringt mehr Geld rein und ist eindeutig billiger, als eine halbgare Chinesenverarschung.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Thrainan (5. Juni 2009)

Ob ein Spiel von Millionen Chinesen gespielt wird oder nicht ist doch egal. Jedes Spiel zerschelt an dieser Stelle gegenüber WoW. Das kleinere Studion weniger Entwicklungspower haben muss auch klar sein. Aber man könnte ja verlangen das die Entwickler in Zukunft fürs halbe Geld arbeiten, dann liesen sich da bestimmt noch welche einstellen...
Ihr wisst ja, Geiz ist geil....

Zudem warten wir seit über 4 jahren auf WoW Housing, war versprochen. Bei Blizzard beschwert sich übrigens keiner wenn sie sagen It's done whne it's done

Ich verstehe das man zu release von AoC gefrustet war, deswegen sollte man aber nicht einfach mit zweierlei Maß messen.


----------



## Milkoh (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir mal den aktuellen Quartalsbericht von FC durchgelesen. Indem kann man ja lesen, dass sie nun endlich einen Gewinn erwirtschaftet haben. Dies mag erst mal positiv klingen, doch eigentlich steht das dumme in Zwischen den Zeilen. 

Man ist noch weit davon entfernt das AoC profitabel läuft, man hätte zwar nun eine stabile Spielerbasis, muss aber auf jeden Fall große Anstrengungen Unternehmen um diese zu vergrössern. 
Dies soll vor allem durch Marketingmassnahmen erfolgen. 


Von Erweiterungen, Lokalisierungen, etc. in Bezug auf AoC stand ja nicht sehr viel, nur dass bei der Company 200 Leute abreiten und 120 davon an einem neuem MMO. 

Zumindest wenn ich das alles so richtig verstanden habe. 

Liest sich für mich wie folgt: 

Wenn es uns in diesem Fiscal Jahr nicht gelingt AoC aus den roten Zahlen zu heben , werden wir uns zu 100% auf ein neues MMO konzentrieren und AOC eben vor sich hin siechen lassen bis die Server etc. abgeschrieben sind. 

Woher nun der positive Ertrag kam, erschloss sich mir auch noch nicht so ganz, sieht irgendwie nach einer neuen Kapitaleinlage aus. Warten das nächste Quartal ab. 

Milkoh


----------



## Thrainan (8. Juni 2009)

Gewinn muss ja nicht von AoC kommen.
Die Frage ist ja wieviel Spieler die noch zusätzlich brauchen um in den grünen bereich zu komen. Der Ruf des Spiels ist halt im Eimer, das muss man zugeben. Die verbesserungen der letzten Monate sind ja alle nett, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck das diese erfolgreich vermarktet werden. 
Testversionen und buddykeys sind wichtige Massnahmen aber reichen lange nicht aus. Vor ellem wenn die Spielerbasis so klein ist. Da müsste infach mehr mit den Medien laufen. Seien es MMo seiten wie buffed, oder auch printagazine. 
Klar das kostet erstmal, aber von nix kommt nix. 
Ich denke was sie auf keinen fall tun dürfen wäre das Spiel einzustellen. Unter den umständen könnten sie die Entwicklung des neuen MMO#s direkt einstellen. Der Ruf den FC aktuell hat ist shon so schlecht genug.


----------



## Imseos (8. Juni 2009)

AoC kann nicht eingestellt werden da es die Cashcow von Funcom ist bzw gehen sie gemeinsam unter.
Zur Vermarktung wenn wie von Waldgeist angekündigt die alten accs nochmal aufgemacht werden... Meine persönliche Vermutung ist es das sie die alten accs zu verbilligten Konditionen auf die server lassen...


----------



## Thrainan (8. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> AoC kann nicht eingestellt werden da es die Cashcow von Funcom ist bzw gehen sie gemeinsam unter.
> Zur Vermarktung wenn wie von Waldgeist angekündigt die alten accs nochmal aufgemacht werden... Meine persönliche Vermutung ist es das sie die alten accs zu verbilligten Konditionen auf die server lassen...


Wie soll AoC die Cashcow sein, wenn ein Satz weiter steht es liefe nicht profitabel?


----------



## Imseos (8. Juni 2009)

ähm die berwertung eines Pruduktes als Cashcow und ihre tatsächliche Ausbeute müssen nicht übereinstimmen. Cashcow net man Prudukte die man entwickelt oder pruduziert hat und von denen man jetzte hofft das selbiges viel abwirft. das gemeinsam untergehen meinte ich soweit das funcom wenn aoc ein desaster wird sehr schwer an neue geldquellen kommen würde.


----------



## Citronette (9. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass Fun Com ein ziemlich großes Problem hat.

Sie machen alles um neue Spieler zu ziehen (Trials, Green Pepper usw. usw.) und das mag für Age of Conan "nun" auch klappen, aber was ist mit neuen spielen die Fun Com rausbringen "will" oder "wird".

Es ist ja gerade ein neues in der Mache und soll sich von AOC unterscheiden um so eine breitere Masse ansprechen zu können.

Aber das was in der Release Phase und im ersten Jahr ablief war nicht mehr schön. Man wurde doch eigentlich nur hinters Licht geführt, mit unwahrheiten (Patch Termine usw.) gefüttert um am Ende gefrustet das Handtuch zu werfen. Wer beginnt denn erst 4 Monate nach Release einen deutschen Support einzurichten?
Damals haben von unserer Gilde (über 100 Leute) schon 70% aufgehört, wie es weiter ging, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dann ebenfalls gegangen bin. Aber "wir" haben doch damals die Weiterentwicklung von AOC bezahlt, einem Spiel das mit vielem geworben hat und 10% davon gehalten hat. Dadurch ist mein Vertrauen (und da werde ich nicht der einzigste sein) in Fun Com nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich werde mir auch kein neues Spiel von der Firma erwerben und das werden viele andere auch nicht.
Und wovon lebt denn ein neues Spiel?
Von seiner Community und den Spielern, die bereit sind 50€ zu berappen (vielleicht noch 5€ mehr für die Pre Order Version oder 20€ mehr für ne Limited Edition), doch genau diese dann zu "verärgern" fand ich nicht ziemlich produktiv. Von Spielern, die jetzt vielleicht keinen Grund zur Beanstandung haben da AOC relativ gut läuft (vermute ich jetzt mal), die ein Jahr warten und sich dann eine 10€ Version kaufen doch sicherlich nicht.
Und genau da könnte das Problem liegen. AOC muss sowohl sich selbst, als auch vorerst die Entwicklung eines neuen MMORG stemmen und das sehe ich als sehr problematisch. Und wenn FC nichts gelernt hat, könnten Sie sich mit nem 2ten Spiel übernehmen, gerade dann, wenn der Vertrauensvorschuss nicht mehr vorhanden sein wird.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich Fragen^^ ob die Gildenbelagerungen mittlerweile funktionieren?
Ob die Kneipenschlägerei implementiert wurde.
Ob Allianzen nun diese Belagerungen joinen können oder immernoch einen Gildenwechsel vornehmen müssen.
Wie der RP Server mittlerweile ist (war mal bei der AE und das war recht lustig und ein Grund warum ich so lange durchgehalten habe)
Wie Sinnvoll mittlerweile Craftingberufe sind.
Gibt es neue Dungeons, bzw. wurden die Flügel endlich geöffnet.

Jo das waren Sie eigentlich schon.


----------



## Thrainan (9. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ähm die berwertung eines Pruduktes als Cashcow und ihre tatsächliche Ausbeute müssen nicht übereinstimmen. Cashcow net man Prudukte die man entwickelt oder pruduziert hat und von denen man jetzte hofft das selbiges viel abwirft. das gemeinsam untergehen meinte ich soweit das funcom wenn aoc ein desaster wird sehr schwer an neue geldquellen kommen würde.


Ähm doch natürlich. Ich weis nicht in welcher Branche du arbeitest, aber frei übersetzt ist eine Cash Cow sowas wie ein Goldesel. Und im nationalen, wie internationalen Sprachgebrauch werden damit besonders Profitable Geschäftsbereiche bezeichnet. Nur weil man hoffrt es würde irgendwann gewinn abwerfen ist es noch lange keine Cahs cow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_Cow
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_Cow


----------



## Imseos (9. Juni 2009)

ok jetzte schau mal ins Portofolio der Funcom AG da wirste nur 3 sachen finden die geldbringen könten :anarchy online ,The longest journe reihe und eben aoc. Hmm und welches produkt sollte wohl der goldesel für aoc atm sein?


----------



## Thrainan (9. Juni 2009)

Und ich ziteire einfach mal: "Man ist noch *weit davon entfernt das AoC profitabel läuft,* man hätte zwar nun eine stabile Spielerbasis, muss aber auf jeden Fall große Anstrengungen Unternehmen um diese zu vergrössern."

Von einer Cashcow hat bei Fc auch niemand gesprochen. Ich hab mir den Quartalsbericht inzwichen mal selber angesehen. Es ist war das AoC den meisten Umsatz erzeugt, aber eben auch die größten Kosten. Wie genau sich das verteilt ist nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt. 
Das EBIT von FC liegt im ersten Quartal bei grade mal 2,8 Mio US Dollar, was nun wahrlich nicht viel ist. Nach Steuern, Abschreibungen ect. liegt man bei einem gewinn von etwa 1,4 Mio US $. Da darin einmaleffekte enthalten sind, wie der Launch in Polen und Russland ist die volläufige Schätzung für das gesamtjahr ein gewinn von etwa 1 Mio $. Auf gut Deutsch, der launch hat nochmal geld gebarcht, die monatlichen gebühren reichen aber nicht zum geld verdienen.


----------



## Imseos (9. Juni 2009)

ok dann nehme ich sowas mal hin ich dachte ich hätte im quartalsbericht was anderes gelesen aber woher kommt dann die aussage das sie das ganze jahr ohne zusätzliche geldgeber locker meistern können


----------



## Milkoh (10. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ähm die berwertung eines Pruduktes als Cashcow und ihre tatsächliche Ausbeute müssen nicht übereinstimmen. Cashcow net man Prudukte die man entwickelt oder pruduziert hat und von denen man jetzte hofft das selbiges viel abwirft. das gemeinsam untergehen meinte ich soweit das funcom wenn aoc ein desaster wird sehr schwer an neue geldquellen kommen würde.



Ehm nein. Eine Cashcow nennt man den Bereich des Unternehmens, der den meisten Profit abwirft (eben den meisten Cash) Cashcows sind keine Hoffnungen sondern reale Geldbringer. 

Anarchy Online dürfte wohl eine Cashcow gewesen sein (oder immer noch sein) da die Kosten sehr überschaubar sein dürften und stetig Gewinne einfliessen. 

AOC kann in dem Moment eine Cashcow werden, wenn es Geld (also schwarze Zahlen) einbringt und keine Verluste mehr schreibt, aber davon ist man ja lt. dem Quartalsbericht noch ein wenig weit entfernt. 

Milkoh


----------



## Milkoh (10. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ok dann nehme ich sowas mal hin ich dachte ich hätte im quartalsbericht was anderes gelesen aber woher kommt dann die aussage das sie das ganze jahr ohne zusätzliche geldgeber locker meistern können




Also, ich versuchs das mal zu erklären. Du vermischt da etwas viel. 

Erst einmal hat ein Unternehmen ein gewisses Eigenkapital, das können Fahrzeuge, Immobilien oder eben Bargeld sein. Dann hat das Unternehmen laufende Kosten (Gehälter, Strom, Gas , Wasser, Miete etc.) und eben Einnahmen. 

Wenn also die Ausgaben höher sind als die Einnahmen (und im Falle von Funcom sind sie das deutlich) dann spricht man von negativen Cashflow. 

Daher es wird das Vorhandene Eigenkapital nach und nach aufgezehrt. Die Bemerkung, dass man dieses Jahr ohne Nachschlag beim Eigenkapital überstehen kann, zeigt eigentlich 2 Dinge: 

1.) man rechnet auf das Jahr gesehen mit einem Verlust, sonst braucht es diese Bemerkung eh nicht
2.) man hält diesen Quartalsgewinn für einen Einmaleffekt. (was ja auch richtig ist, da dort Launches enthalten sind, sprich Massenverkauf von Boxen, und eine Kapitaleinlage, sowie Sonderveräusserungen) 

Viel Interessanter finde ich aber die Aussage das bei FC 200 Leute arbeiten aber scheinbar nur noch wenige an AOC arbeiten, die deutliche Mehrzahl arbeitet an einem AoC Nachfolger. Keine Rede von Konsolen, Erweiterungspacks und ähnlichem, habe wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe auch nichts derartiges auf der Roadmap die bis ins nächste Jahr reinreicht gelesen. 

Eigentlich deutet einiges darauf hin, dass man ein neues MMO Launchen will. So was macht man eigentlich nicht wenn man denkt man kann mit dem vorhandenen mittelfristig Geld verdienen. Das ist es eigentlich was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, zusammen mit der Tatsache das der "Gewinn" nicht wirklich gefeiert wird, wie man es sonst gerne in der Branche macht, wenn man vorher ein paar Quartale Rot war (alleine schon um Investoren zu beruhigen oder zu locken) 


Milkoh


----------



## Milkoh (10. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ok jetzte schau mal ins Portofolio der Funcom AG da wirste nur 3 sachen finden die geldbringen könten :anarchy online ,The longest journe reihe und eben aoc. Hmm und welches produkt sollte wohl der goldesel für aoc atm sein?




Die haben im Momment keinen wirklichen vielleicht? Vielleicht auch der Grund warum sie bis auf dieses Quartal rot schrieben? Feste Spielerzahlen heisst im übrigen nicht dass sie eine hohe Zahl haben, sondern lediglich denken, dass die Abwanderungswelle vorbei ist. Sprich Neuanmeldungen und Abmeldungen halten sich etwa die Wage bzw. es ist ein leichter Anstieg. 

Milkoh


----------



## Imseos (10. Juni 2009)

danke  milkoh soweit verstehe ich das schon bin selbst wirtschaftsstudent aber mein fehler war ich habe cashcow mit der 3 .Phase im Lebenszyklus eines produktes verhauen...

aber da bedeutet ja das funcom aoc kontrolliert sterben lassen will und steht im widerspruch zu waldgesits aussage das 120 leute alleine an aoc werkeln... ok ich slebst denke sie haben da sogar den pförtner und die klofrau mit dazu gezählt...


----------



## Tiegars (10. Juni 2009)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Viel Interessanter finde ich aber die Aussage das bei FC 200 Leute arbeiten aber scheinbar nur noch wenige an AOC arbeiten, die deutliche Mehrzahl arbeitet an einem AoC Nachfolger. Keine Rede von Konsolen, Erweiterungspacks und ähnlichem, habe wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe auch nichts derartiges auf der Roadmap die bis ins nächste Jahr reinreicht gelesen.



Moin,

wen dem wirklich so ist dann können sie gleich den Laden schliessen. Das liest sich so wie "AOC lassen wir vergammeln und erstellen in der Zwischenzeit ein neues MMO". Das wäre völlig unfair gegenüber die die noch AOC spielen. Und wen sie das wirklich so bewerkstelligen dann wird mit der Zeit niemand mehr ein Produkt der Firma Funcom erwerben. Sie haben sich schon mit dem AOC Start den Ruf kaputt gemacht. Meines erachtens sollten sie lieber mal schauen das sie ein gutes funktionierendes MMO hinkriegen und zwar AOC. 

Nun wird mir auch einiges klar wieso das die Patches immer solange dauern bis sie auf den produktiven Server aufgespielt werden.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Thoraros (10. Juni 2009)

Hier im Thread wurde doch bereits erwähnt, dass neue für AOC eingestellt werden/wurden


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Juni 2009)

also manchmal seid ihr wirklich schwer paranoid.....überlegt doch nochmal selber was ihr da behauptet....Funcom ruiniert sich komplett, das durch den schlechten AoC Start angeschlagene Image indem es AoC einfach mal so auslaufen lässt und den support einstellt. Mit ruinierten Ruf lassen sich natürlich neue Projekte viel besser an den  Mann bringen und das neue MMO wird der Hit schlechthin......

Ihr seid so in euren "Funcom ist das Böse" Wahn das ihr nicht mehr logisch denken könnt....ihr reimt euch irgendwas zusammen was in euer Funcom=evil Weltbild passt. Das war damals schon so wo ihr alle behauptet habt das Tortage zum Kundenködern erschaffen wurde um AoC möglichst oft  zu verkaufen und gute Bewertungen in der Presse zu bekommen. Auch da habt ihr euren Wahn die Logik verdrängt....man kann nur durch Abonennten Geld mit einem MMo verdienen nicht mit verkauften Einheiten. Denn der Gewinn durch die verkauften Spieleboxen geht an den puplisher und nicht an Funcom.


----------



## Imseos (12. Juni 2009)

dann ist halt eidos böse...

ne mal im ernst der thread titel heist angst um aoc und die muss man wirklich haben, da der einzige deutsche server der noch geht Mitra is.


----------



## Milkoh (12. Juni 2009)

> also manchmal seid ihr wirklich schwer paranoid.....überlegt doch nochmal selber was ihr da behauptet....Funcom ruiniert sich komplett, das durch den schlechten AoC Start angeschlagene Image indem es AoC einfach mal so auslaufen lässt und den support einstellt. Mit ruinierten Ruf lassen sich natürlich neue Projekte viel besser an den  Mann bringen und das neue MMO wird der Hit schlechthin......



Keiner redet von auslaufen lassen. Aber es gibt nunmal einen Status Quo nämlich der jetzige. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt läuft AoC nicht profitabel. Daher wird man die Investitionen in das Spiel selber möglichst runterfahren, und gleichzeitig das Marketing und damit Aktionen erhöhen. Ziel ist es natürlich für Funcom AoC in die schwarzen Zahlen zu drehen, weil nur dann macht es mittelfristig Sinn wieder in das SPiel zu investieren. 

Alternativ, investiert man nicht sondern baut direkt ein anderes MMO und friert die Entwicklung in einem gewissen Status ein, bzw. lässt nur Entwicklungen im Rahmen der Einnahmen zu. 

So funkltioniert nun einmal die Wirtschaft, Unternehmen wollen Gewinne machen ob mit 1 oder 1.000.000 Spielern ist dabei egal. Wenn ein Produkt nicht läuft prüft man was der nächste sinnvolle Schritt ist, um es profitabel zu bekommen, wenn das nicht geht hört man auf. 



> Ihr seid so in euren "Funcom ist das Böse" Wahn das ihr nicht mehr logisch denken könnt....ihr reimt euch irgendwas zusammen was in euer Funcom=evil Weltbild passt. Das war damals schon so wo ihr alle behauptet habt das Tortage zum Kundenködern erschaffen wurde um AoC möglichst oft  zu verkaufen und gute Bewertungen in der Presse zu bekommen. Auch da habt ihr euren Wahn die Logik verdrängt....man kann nur durch Abonennten Geld mit einem MMo verdienen nicht mit verkauften Einheiten. Denn der Gewinn durch die verkauften Spieleboxen geht an den puplisher und nicht an Funcom.



Jung. Ich stecke schon evtl. länger in der Wirtschaft, als Du alt bis. Ich kann Quartalsberichte lesen und masse mir durchaus an diese begrenzt deuten zu können. Da man aber Aussagen in diesen immer nur deuten kann, da selten wirklich klartext drin steht (es sei denn das Unternehmen hat den Gewinn des Jahrhunderts gemacht) schreibe ich immer dann wenn ich etwas deute in der Wahrscheinlichkeitsform. Und der Gewinn eines Produktes geht nicht ausschließlich an den Publisher wie der geneigte Leser durchaus an den Funcom zahlen selber sehen konnte. Der Publisher kauft nämlich quasi den "goldenen" Master vom Hersteller ab, der dann gepresst und veröffentlicht wird. Alternativ ist der Hersteller %-tual am Verkauf der fertigen Boxen beteiligt. 

Du solltest schon etwas Ahnung haben von dem was Du schreibst. 

Milkoh


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe deinem Ego geht es jetzt besser nachdem du mich hier so herablassend belehrt hast und dabei überhaupt nicht verstanden hast was ich meinte, egal....


----------



## Vreen (13. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du wärst überrascht, wenn du wüßtest, wieviele Frauen AoC spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




acht?


----------



## Parat (17. Juni 2009)

Es können nicht viele sein ... sind ja auch nicht viele Männer.


----------



## Hekka (17. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> dann ist halt eidos böse...
> 
> ne mal im ernst der thread titel heist angst um aoc und die muss man wirklich haben, da der einzige deutsche server der noch geht Mitra is.



Auch Asgard ist sehr gut besucht nicht nur Mitra ausser Aries ist eher weniger los!! Aber vielleicht löst sich auch dieses Problem mit mit dem kostenlosen Transfer für Aries!!


----------



## Imseos (17. Juni 2009)

lass mich dir als alt asgarder sagen das was heute da ist sind die bühnenbauer wenn sie eine konzertbühne abbauen. Das wahre Konzert haste verpasst...


----------

